# Intermittent Dtv Signal



## TwoElkhounds (Mar 11, 2007)

Hi,

Hope you can assist me with my problem.

I have a Winegard RV-6004 installed on my 2006 Outback. We bought a new digital TV and are trying to get it to work. TV works fine in the house while connected to cable. However, when in the trailer, the TV picture freezes frequently and fades out. You can monitor the digital signal from the TV, and it appears to be intermittent, strong one minute, weak the next, then no signal for a while, then back to a signal again. There appears to be no pattern to the signal fading in and out. I also hooked up the DTV conversion box and it could find no signal at all.

I checked the voltage at the antenna and it gave a reading of 13.6 Volts DC, which I assume is normal. The owner's manual implies I should replace the antenna head assemby.

Anyone have a similar problem? Did replacing the antenna head solve the problem?

Thanks for any advice. Football season is coming and I need to get this fixed!!

DAN


----------



## Dreamtimers (Mar 7, 2005)

My parents have much the same problem, _(without the signal booster)_, at their house. I think it's due to a low signal level overall, why your signal varies so much is a mystery. Good luck and keep us informed.


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

Dreamtimers said:


> My parents have much the same problem, _(without the signal booster)_, at their house. I think it's due to a low signal level overall, why your signal varies so much is a mystery. Good luck and keep us informed.


 Dreamtimers hit it on the head. Most likely cause is a weak or noisy signal.

trouble shooting....

1. Check that your coax cables are not damaged, especially at the connectors. The connector at the antenna is most exposed to the elements.
2. Check that your coax connectors are tight.
3. If you can find some one with a signal DB meter ensure that you have a strong signal at the connector end going into the TV.
4. If not or you suspect low signal amplitude install a signal booster. Available from most electronics stores, Walmart, Radio Shack etc.

This should correct the problem.

Eric


----------



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

Thanks big government for telling me how great digital TV is. At one time I got 5 fuzzy channels, now I get NONE!!!!! Im so glad they are telling me how great it is, I keep forgetting.....


----------



## joy-rick (Jan 27, 2008)

Winegard makes what is essentially a "snap-on" addition for their antenna. It gives a little bit more directionality and gain to the antenna and can improve digital reception. I added it to my antenna. It only took a few minutes to install and I believe that it has improved my digital reception somewhat. The device is available from CW. As I recall, the cost was around $30. This gizmo might help you with your weak digital signal problem.


----------



## phxbrit (Jul 24, 2007)

I was testing ours a couple of weeks ago when I had the outback in the driveway for a week doing some mods. I found that the antenna had to be in just the right position to pick up certain channels, and if I wanted different channels I had to move the antenna to the precise position to get the new channels and reacquire it with the converter box. Oh, and without the signal booster on - nothing. The antenna on the Outback is very good. I get more channels on it than I do with the aerial antenna on the house which is 10 feet higher (and has it's own signal booster). In fact I discovered about 15 more channels I never knew existed. Our biggest problem is with the helicopters and we are on the lee side of a mountain between us and where all the stations are broadcast. Our house is on a refueling path and the helicopters fly near house all the time. This constantly drops the signal for a few minutes.

Still not getting cable or satellite.


----------



## Rocky25 (May 26, 2009)

Trees, clouds, rain, snow all cause signal issues.... Similar to a dish. I love technology....


----------



## TwoElkhounds (Mar 11, 2007)

Rocky25 said:


> Trees, clouds, rain, snow all cause signal issues.... Similar to a dish. I love technology....


We have lots of trees, so maybe this is the issue. I went and bought an amplifier at lunch today and will try it out. Hope it works.

DAN


----------



## Camping Fan (Dec 18, 2005)

phxbrit said:


> I was testing ours a couple of weeks ago when I had the outback in the driveway for a week doing some mods. I found that the antenna had to be in just the right position to pick up certain channels, and if I wanted different channels I had to move the antenna to the precise position to get the new channels and reacquire it with the converter box. Oh, and without the signal booster on - nothing. The antenna on the Outback is very good. I get more channels on it than I do with the aerial antenna on the house which is 10 feet higher (and has it's own signal booster). In fact I discovered about 15 more channels I never knew existed. Our biggest problem is with the helicopters and we are on the lee side of a mountain between us and where all the stations are broadcast. Our house is on a refueling path and the helicopters fly near house all the time. This constantly drops the signal for a few minutes.
> 
> Still not getting cable or satellite.


X2 on rotating the antenna - the DTV signals are MUCH less forgiving than the old analog signals, so the antenna has to be pointed in the right direction for each channel. You should be able to use the signal strength indicator on either your TV or your convertor box to determine the right direction to point the antenna for each channel. X 2 also on making sure the antenna booster button in the Outback is turned on and the green indicator light is lit.


----------



## Dreamtimers (Mar 7, 2005)

battalionchief3 said:


> Thanks big government for telling me how great digital TV is. At one time I got 5 fuzzy channels, now I get NONE!!!!! Im so glad they are telling me how great it is, I keep forgetting.....


I coined the phrase "digital static" for the pixelation and dropouts you get on low signal digital tv. To me it seemed to be the digital equal to the fuzzy picture you used to get, _(but at least you GOT a picture)_.


----------



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

Right at least I got a picture....now I get conversation


----------



## TwoElkhounds (Mar 11, 2007)

Spent a few days screwing around with this DTV thing. Per the above suggestions, I went through the system and tightened all of the cable connections. Some of the connections were quite loose. I also noticed the antenna connection appeared to be damp. We have had a great deal of rain here in the Northeast lately. I dried out the connection and reinstalled.

Everything now works!!

Thanks to all for the help. Going camping tommorow in the Adirondacks. We will see what I can pick up with the new TV.

DAN


----------



## Lmbevard (Mar 18, 2006)

As everyone said above; DTV reception can change hour to hour. On one of my TVs, the one with a converter box, I got 20 some channels the first night camping last week but only 12 on the LED. Later on, most of the extra channels and a few others had dropped out on the first TV, then came back a couple of times later in the week. Also, it will depend on where the antanna points and what is in the way on if you get a strong signal, a weak signal or no signal at all. I love the quality of the picture but because of the drop out effecting both the picture and the sound, it is frustrating trying to watch any show that is not on a strong signal.

Don't forget to rescan several times with antanna facing different directions to find all the stations you can get. And then rotate the antanna to get the best signal. since the picture doesn't change, you will have to look at the signal strength to see the best place to leave the antanna.

Happy hunting.


----------

